# CELIAC is most often MISDIGANOSED as IBS



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Hello IBS sufferers...I have been there. I have had five years of agony. I have been on everymedication known for this disorder. I have had 47 doctors visits, 8trips to the emergency room with attacks and gut pain that led me tohaving my gallbladder removed, and even that did not help. I had the bloating (undigested carbohydrates and bread), the gas, thediarrhea, the foul smelling stools, and just plain sick for years. Thedoctors were getting tired of me and diganoses all kinds of things.But the answer came only two weeks ago, and with no medicationwhatsoever, and after having a team of five internist baffled for years, it turned out to be what is called CELIAC SPRUE...CELIAC diease has the exact symtoms of IBS. It is asymptomatic andappears after giving child birth, surgury, or sever chronic stress,however it is a defect in chromosome 6 and it is heriditary. In otherwords you have it all your life, then when you get older you get IBS..Orthe symptoms of IBS...Most with this CELIAC find it after years ofsearching at an average age of 40 to 50 years of age, but children andon up can have it too..Celiac is a serious life threatning auto adverse immune reaction to aprotein called GLADIAN. Gladian is found in Gluten, and Gluten is foundin Wheat, Rye, Barly and Oats. The body rejects Gluten as if it waspoisen. It causes white blood cells to attack the gluten in the smallintestine, and thus over the years, the VILLA in the small intestinegets damaged, and you can no longer digest food properly. Stools becomebad smelling, you see parts of undigested foods in the stool such ascorn and veggies, spinach and other stuff passes right through. You feelweak. You have to go after eating and you have uncontrolable diarrhea.You loose control of your bowells, you swell up and get bloated. Whathas happened is CELIAC has destroyed your lining of your smallintestine. The VILLA are shortned, thus you cannot digest. Breads andPasta become fermented in your bowells, in other words your food isrotting inside rather than being asorbed.It takes American physicians 13 years average to diganose, but only 8weeks in Europe. Only white people get this for some reason. It isrelated to Tropical Sprue, but is called Non Tropical Sprue.Damage and death can occour if not diganosed. But if found soon enough,the VILLA in the small intestine recovers in six months, and you live onwith a better life much improved, IF you stop eating ALL wheat, rye,barley and oats, commercial salad dressings and many more hidden glutencontaining foods.The lab diganoses is complex. You need a small bowell biopsy threedifferent times. One on wheat, one off of wheat, and another back onwheat. They go in from the mouth with an endscopy tool and snip a samplefor the lab. But this is expensieve and alot of trouble. You can do yourown test..Youhave to go on a special diet and within five days you willknow if you have CELIAC..Once estimated at only one in 10,000 cases, it is now known that CELIACis in one in 250 people in America.Pages to read more are...The National Celiac Foundation http://www.celiac.org Or http://www.csaceliac.org Orhttp:/www.webmd.com (and SEARCH for non tropical sprue and celiacdiease, you will find it if you look long enough)The second site offers more info, be sure to click on the LOGO to get inthe site...CELIAC is most often MISDIGANOSED as IBS. The CELIAC FOUNDATION wants you to know about this diease! It is worth a look. It saved me and untreated CELIAC leads to lymthomiacancer, and if fatal in later life as it causes bowell cancer. You NEEDto read about this diease as American Physicians are not familiar withit at all...Within ten days of eliminating ALL gluten from my diet, I am back tonormal at last. No medication at all is needed. But your life willchange as you have to stay on the diet forever.There is no cure for CELIAC. But there is a cure for your bowells bygetting off of hamburgers, hot dogs, pizza and pasta ....This is my case. You MAY not have this diease and I hope you do not. Butit is sure worth a try to at least learn more, go on the diet as it willnot hurt you, and see if you get better..I went from horrible uncontrollable diarrhea to really feeling great onthis diet. CELIACs know you IBS suffers may have the same thing, we wantyou to be AWARE this diease exists..My intestines should heal in sixmonths, but my bowells are 100% perfect now. It is amazing.It may not be for all, but it took me five years and $25,000 to findthis all out and many emergency rooms, many doctors visits, my life wasruined, I lost my job, I eventually lost my friends as they did notunderstand why I was always sick..I know the pain. Please learn more about CELIAC.. Tell your doctor..They have never heardof it in most cases but it is very common in Europe...Do not ignore it..50% of CELIACS die before 60 with bowell cancer. Thisis nothing to fool around with, it is a life threatning diease being misdiganosed all over America ! Best Wishes..Dan CallahanSpringfield MOthe starman###atlascomm.net


----------



## Annakate (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm surprised there were no responses to this post. Celiacs seems to be much more prevalent than even doctors would think.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um, we have talked about Celiac plenty of times over the more than a decade since this post.Most people don't reply to posts in the "Your Story" section as they are not so much about discussing things as just a place to tell your story. That way all the stories are in one place if people want to know more about people's stories that post to this board.So I wouldn't expect a long discussion to any post in this section. You could probably find a better part of the board to discuss Celiac if you really want to talk to people about it. We did have an entire board for discussing Celiac but didn't have enough traffic to keep that going (I think there are a lot of Celiac only places on the web, so there may not have been a need for another one), but you are free to start a discussion in a discussion part of the board if you are interested or can't find any of the other threads.


----------

